# Illusione MJ12 Cigar Review - Good, but one dimensional and overpriced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A bit larger in ring gauge than I typically smoke, the MJ12 was impeccably crafted, and burned and smoked perfectly. While the flavors were very on...

Read the full review here: Illusione MJ12 Cigar Review - Good, but one dimensional and overpriced


----------

